# New strategy for booking?



## glypnirsgirl (May 10, 2011)

Up until last year, I always booked my DVC vacations using DVC points. That is no longer necessary as I have enough RCI points to book one or two of the rooms that we use.

This is our ideal configuration:
3BR Grand Villa
1BR 
Studio

The Grand Villas are so rare, it makes sense to me to book that using my DVC points. 

There is no cancellation penalty using DVC points as long as I cancel more than 30 days in advance. I do not have enough points at one resort to book all of the rooms in one resort all at once. So even using DVC points, I will have to book at more than one resort.

My preferred resort is OKW. Our other points are at SSR. 

Does it make sense to book the 3BR GV at OKW, the studio and 1BR at SSR using my DVC points at 11 months? Then keep an eye on RCI to see if I can snag a studio and 1BR at OKW? If I can't get the right dates on RCI, then I can move the SSR rooms to OKW at 7 months. 

We normally go in shoulder season, historically it has been October (my favorite), September or May. Next year, we are looking at May as the time for our trip. So not high demand. 

elaine


----------



## elaine (May 10, 2011)

yes. Excellent plan. Also, it seems that DVC is depositing at about 7 months out, and even a bit closer in. So, depending on your UY and banking deadlines, you could switch at 7 mths to OKw and then keep looking via RCI up to about the 4-5 month mark. I think that for May you would have a very good chance of getting both a studio and 1 BR. But, why not just book a 2Br for 1 exchange fee and 1 $95 fee. We have been doing the DVC-RCI combo since they switched over and taking extra family (which we would not have enough points to do otherwise). Elaine


----------



## lily28 (May 10, 2011)

*2 bedroom lockout*

what dvd resorts have lockout that I can request when I book a 2-bedroom?  I think I will prefer a 2-bedroom lockout when going with friends and family so each can have more privacy.  thanks


----------



## elaine (May 10, 2011)

update--seems like bnoble has more accurate info--below. That is weird about most RCI exchanges being into dedicated, as they tend to be more popular with DVCers. 
----------
For HHI, DVC told me that my unit was a dedicated 2 BR and that we would NOT get a LO--fine for me--we wanted the dedicated.


----------



## bnoble (May 10, 2011)

> what dvd resorts have lockout that I can request when I book a 2-bedroom


Just a side note: you can only do this booking internally.  Exchangers cannot request lockoff vs. dedicated, and it is assigned at exchange time (generally, dedicated).


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 10, 2011)

That one bedroom is for my husband and I. We do not want noisy bonus son in the room next to us. And he is messy so the other kids don't want him in the GV with them. So this is what the rooms work out to:

GV:
master my sister and BIL
the other two couples draw for rooms -
bonus daughter and fiance
son and daughter in law

One bedroom
Ian and I (we like to cook and Ian likes privacy)

Studio
Bonus son

Last trip, Ian and I had a studio and everyone else was in the GV with bonus son being on the pull-out. He hated being in the living room. Everyone else is neat and considerate so they didn't like having him there either. We decided after several contretemps we just would not put him with anyone else. 

It is fewer points to go with studios for everyone but it is not as much fun. Before my marriage, we always got the GV and I would get one room, my sister and her husband another, my brother and his partner the third, and my son and his friend or cousin would get the pull-out. It worked great. My son was the one that liked being in the middle of things. He is very social. Bonus son is not social. But he loves going to WDW with his own separate agenda. He loves Disney Quest. 

I usually do an agenda and mark which things everyone is required to attend. And Bonus Son is free to do whatever he wants, including joining us, the rest of the time.

This will be our 4th big family trip to WDW since Ian and I got married. I think that we may have it down to what works this time.

elaine


----------



## elaine (May 11, 2011)

elaine--that is too funny! And, your plan sounds great! With a 26 yr old stepson, I totally understand. Once, when DD was 3 and DSS was 14, DH and I thought up this great idea to go on a cruise and share a cabin--just the smell of the dirty socks made me never want to do that again! LOL! have a great trip and good luck on your DVC exchanges! Elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 13, 2011)

elaine said:


> elaine--that is too funny! And, your plan sounds great! With a 26 yr old stepson, I totally understand. Once, when DD was 3 and DSS was 14, DH and I thought up this great idea to go on a cruise and share a cabin--just the smell of the dirty socks made me never want to do that again! LOL! have a great trip and good luck on your DVC exchanges! Elaine



Yep! Sounds like you understand exactly what I am talking about!

He just moved back in with us today. (Ian said it is not that John is anti-social, he is just pro-reclusive --- I thought that was pretty funny).


elaine


----------

